# I blame the people of Africa for the way Africa is



## ScienceRocks (May 11, 2010)

Thats right, I blame Africans for sitting on their fucking asses instead of doing something to better them self's and their people. It needs to be said and pointed out that all these people care about is sucking off the titt of the first world aid. Maybe instead of demanding something from us, "they" should consider picking up a fucking book on farming or another topic that could help them enhance their condition and work to move them self's into the first world. Maybe if the people of Africa thought about advancing them self's for once maybe they could join the fucking 21st century. Stop blaming whitey and grow the fuck up, and join the 21st century and try to out do him. Hell, "if you" can, work to become the power center of the world and laugh all the way to the bank knowing that your people have something to be proud of. 

Open up schools with high standards in math, reading, writing, history, ect. (In yes farming), instead of having stupid civil wars and murdering everything around you. Make it easy to have a business and make a profit in Africa instead of burning everything to the ground or stealing the money.

Remove the government through force if it wants to become a dictatorship. Show some fucking balls already and work on bettering the condition around you instead of laying in the crap and expecting it to get better. 

Good god stop relying on the first world to feed you; learn how to farm, learn how to run a fucking economy and lastly grow up. It is not the United states or the Eu fucking business to nurse you like a fucking baby for the next 1,000 years. You dig a hole and then drop the seed into the dirt and water it. Keep watering it and it will grow. If you pull your head out of your ass, maybe just maybe your child won't starve to death, and you will have something to be proud of. 

Stop blaming the rest of the world for your problems or troubles. In you have had your 15 minutes of fame...Again it's up to you rather you went to be a first world country or a third world shit hole. Choose wisely.


----------



## Luissa (May 11, 2010)

Sarah, is that you?


----------



## JW Frogen (May 11, 2010)

You have angered Robert Mugabe.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 11, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Thats right, I blame Africans for sitting on their fucking asses instead of doing something to better them self's and their people. It needs to be said and pointed out that all these people care about is sucking off the titt of the first world aid. Maybe instead of demanding something from us, "they" should consider picking up a fucking book on farming or another topic that could help them enhance their condition and work to move them self's into the first world. Maybe if the people of Africa thought about advancing them self's for once maybe they could join the fucking 21st century. Stop blaming whitey and grow the fuck up, and join the 21st century and try to out do him. Hell, "if you" can, work to become the power center of the world and laugh all the way to the bank knowing that your people have something to be proud of.
> 
> Open up schools with high standards in math, reading, writing, history, ect. (In yes farming), instead of having stupid civil wars and murdering everything around you. Make it easy to have a business and make a profit in Africa instead of burning everything to the ground or stealing the money.
> 
> ...



i think you should run for president or king of africa.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 11, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> You have angered Robert Mugabe.



I'm proud that I angered that evil pos. He destroyed his country, which was the bread basket of Africa. He destroyed many a good persons life that knew how to farm and took their homes away from them. Some of these people had family going back many a hundreds of years. 

Robert Mugabe can go straight to hell. In if there was one ounce of justice in that fucking place he would be going very soon.


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Thats right, I blame Africans for sitting on their fucking asses instead of doing something to better them self's and their people. It needs to be said and pointed out that all these people care about is sucking off the titt of the first world aid. Maybe instead of demanding something from us, "they" should consider picking up a fucking book on farming or another topic that could help them enhance their condition and work to move them self's into the first world. Maybe if the people of Africa thought about advancing them self's for once maybe they could join the fucking 21st century. Stop blaming whitey and grow the fuck up, and join the 21st century and try to out do him. Hell, "if you" can, work to become the power center of the world and laugh all the way to the bank knowing that your people have something to be proud of.
> 
> Open up schools with high standards in math, reading, writing, history, ect. (In yes farming), instead of having stupid civil wars and murdering everything around you. Make it easy to have a business and make a profit in Africa instead of burning everything to the ground or stealing the money.
> 
> ...



What a really stupid person you are.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Thats right, I blame Africans for sitting on their fucking asses instead of doing something to better them self's and their people. It needs to be said and pointed out that all these people care about is sucking off the titt of the first world aid. Maybe instead of demanding something from us, "they" should consider picking up a fucking book on farming or another topic that could help them enhance their condition and work to move them self's into the first world. Maybe if the people of Africa thought about advancing them self's for once maybe they could join the fucking 21st century. Stop blaming whitey and grow the fuck up, and join the 21st century and try to out do him. Hell, "if you" can, work to become the power center of the world and laugh all the way to the bank knowing that your people have something to be proud of.
> ...



Telling it like it is=stupid? Wow your not to bright your self. Congrats!!!


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

Matthew said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Blaming the people of a continent for their plight is pretty stupid. Blame their governments to rob their countries resources while their people starve. It is fine and dandy to tell them to 'learn how to farm' and 'read books' but that's not so easy when you have no education.


----------



## Sunshine (May 11, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Thats right, I blame Africans for sitting on their fucking asses instead of doing something to better them self's and their people. It needs to be said and pointed out that all these people care about is sucking off the titt of the first world aid. Maybe instead of demanding something from us, "they" should consider picking up a fucking book on farming or another topic that could help them enhance their condition and work to move them self's into the first world. Maybe if the people of Africa thought about advancing them self's for once maybe they could join the fucking 21st century. Stop blaming whitey and grow the fuck up, and join the 21st century and try to out do him. Hell, "if you" can, work to become the power center of the world and laugh all the way to the bank knowing that your people have something to be proud of.
> 
> Open up schools with high standards in math, reading, writing, history, ect. (In yes farming), instead of having stupid civil wars and murdering everything around you. Make it easy to have a business and make a profit in Africa instead of burning everything to the ground or stealing the money.
> 
> ...



Uhm..........when was the last time you went to Africa?

And BTW someone who says 'them self's' instead of themselves could use a little of that education!


----------



## Toro (May 11, 2010)

Education is a wonderful thing.  You might want to look into getting one.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Open up schools with high standards in math, reading, writing, history, ect. (In yes farming), instead of having stupid civil wars and murdering everything around you. Make it easy to have a business and make a profit in Africa instead of burning everything to the ground or stealing the money.





You fuckin gotta love the nerve of white man. He comes into Africa, redraws all their national boundaries for them, and then looks down his nose at them when they have civil war.


----------



## Kalam (May 11, 2010)

What a doofus. 

Start here, Jimber-Jaw:

Berlin Conference


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

From link above


> "The Berlin Conference was Africa's undoing in more ways than one. The colonial powers superimposed their domains on the African continent. By the time independence returned to Africa in 1950, the realm had acquired a legacy of political fragmentation that could neither be eliminated nor made to operate satisfactorily."*


----------



## JW Frogen (May 16, 2010)

There comes a time when you got to stop killing each other all in the name of getting back at long gone whitey.

Or just be honest and lend your killing some dignity, admit you are actually just killing each other.


----------



## hunter10 (May 20, 2010)

ur right it is our fault our countries are artificiall when it has been proved that artificial countries that have no common language or cultural history function well. maybe artifical countries like the former yogoslavia what with its 4 different ethnic groups going at each others throats only 4 ethnic groups. then look at nigeria. with 250 different ethnic groups and 351 languages and dialects. yep a recipe for success why these groups are not getting along only god knows. maybe if the existing nations had been left alone when the europeans colonized africa and not forme new countries out of existing ones africa would not be like the former yugoslavia. yep.


----------



## California Girl (May 20, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Open up schools with high standards in math, reading, writing, history, ect. (In yes farming), instead of having stupid civil wars and murdering everything around you. Make it easy to have a business and make a profit in Africa instead of burning everything to the ground or stealing the money.
> ...



Congratulations on, yet again, proving that you're a total moron. Stop whining.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



bad hair year?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 20, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Thats right, I blame Africans for sitting on their fucking asses instead of doing something to better them self's and their people. It needs to be said and pointed out that all these people care about is sucking off the titt of the first world aid. Maybe instead of demanding something from us, "they" should consider picking up a fucking book on farming or another topic that could help them enhance their condition and work to move them self's into the first world. Maybe if the people of Africa thought about advancing them self's for once maybe they could join the fucking 21st century. Stop blaming whitey and grow the fuck up, and join the 21st century and try to out do him. Hell, "if you" can, work to become the power center of the world and laugh all the way to the bank knowing that your people have something to be proud of.
> 
> Open up schools with high standards in math, reading, writing, history, ect. (In yes farming), instead of having stupid civil wars and murdering everything around you. Make it easy to have a business and make a profit in Africa instead of burning everything to the ground or stealing the money.
> 
> ...



You are an ignorant moron.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 20, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> There comes a time when you got to stop killing each other all in the name of getting back at long gone whitey.



I have no idea how you have the moral standing to make that judgment.


----------



## Kalam (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Which part of the post you quoted is inaccurate?


----------



## Sheldon (May 22, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Thats right, I blame Africans for sitting on their fucking asses instead of doing something to better them self's and their people. It needs to be said and pointed out that all these people care about is sucking off the titt of the first world aid. Maybe instead of demanding something from us, "they" should consider picking up a fucking book on farming or another topic that could help them enhance their condition and work to move them self's into the first world. Maybe if the people of Africa thought about advancing them self's for once maybe they could join the fucking 21st century. Stop blaming whitey and grow the fuck up, and join the 21st century and try to out do him. Hell, "if you" can, work to become the power center of the world and laugh all the way to the bank knowing that your people have something to be proud of.
> 
> Open up schools with high standards in math, reading, writing, history, ect. (In yes farming), instead of having stupid civil wars and murdering everything around you. Make it easy to have a business and make a profit in Africa instead of burning everything to the ground or stealing the money.
> 
> ...



Because, kids, as we all know, the natural resources and people of Africa weren't systematically stolen and destroyed by European powers for hundreds of years, and that they aren't trying to recover from that continental raping. Jeez, when are they just going to suck themselves up in a vacuum and realize that history has no bearing in today's world.

And, of course, all African nations and people are the same. Yep, it's true. They're all dirt poor, just like they show in the movies. There is absolutely no middle class employed in service-based industries.

And all those subsistence farmers who spend eighteen-hours a day getting barely enough food for their families are just lazy asses who should stop trying to feed their kids, pull some money out of their butts, and go get an education like we do in the real world.

It's not like the corruption and inability of African governments to provide competent infrastructure and resources on how to grow crops more efficiently so as to move subsistence farming into commercial farming has anything to do with it.

It's not like the borders drawn by European powers that ignored cultures in favor of resource allocation had anything to do with it, either. The civil wars aren't grounded in entrenched ethnic and cultural differences as a result of that border-drawing. Class warfare, and governments making the transition from tyranny to republics are also irrelevant.

Nope, that's too complicated and historical; it's all about Occam's Razor. And it's not like a lack of election legitimacy has anything to do with members of opposing parties aiming guns at each other and shouting 'stolen election'. They just need to grow up...

What a fucking joke.


----------



## alkin (May 24, 2010)

Blame Africa? Blame Imperialism is more like it


----------



## alkin (May 24, 2010)

ughh this angers me


----------



## Kalam (May 24, 2010)

alkin said:


> ughh this angers me




Welcome to USMB. You've barely scratched the surface.


----------

